
GoPhish: An Open-Source Phishing Framework - hepha1979
https://getgophish.com/
======
unethical_ban
Pretty slick for a beta. At the risk of sounding lazy, will any demo videos be
put up for setup and deployment? I see the docs are pretty sharp, too, good
job.

